# Bubblegum grow



## WrEkkED (Mar 2, 2013)

Today I picked up 5 feminized bubblegum seeds from Rare Earth Seeds and just tossed them in the water. This will be my first real inside grow, although I have 2 bagseed that I just switched to flower after a month of veg but they are going in the garbage!

I have lots of questions as to what the best way to go about doing this is. I have a 20" x 36" x 60" tent and a 600w mh/hps but I think I'll get fluros for veg. What size pots should I use? I would obviously like to get as much yield as possible out of the grow. I can fit 5 12" pots but two would be up against the sides of the tent. Could all 5 go in the same big rectangle pot the same size at the floor?


----------



## Growdude (Mar 3, 2013)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> I can fit 5 12" pots but two would be up against the sides of the tent. Could all 5 go in the same big rectangle pot the same size at the floor?


 
It depends on how long you veg, I would do 3 in that size space.

If all your plants are female you could use the same pot but if you have to kill any males it could be a problem when the roots die or get woven together.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 3, 2013)

I just grew an ok bublegum she's in the greenhouse forum 

All the best.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll veg till 8-10". They are feminized seeds so I shouldn't have any problems with males. I was just curious if I had a 2 x 3 rectangle planter if all 5 would fit that way.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2013)

I would grow all of those plants and take a clone from each one. keep the clones to the side under veg lights and keep them labeled example bubblegum1 2 3 4 5 etc.so you know which clone came from which mom. then flower until the five plants finish. (also keep them in seperate pots, in case anything happens and they need to be removed, the roots will get tangled together making seperation impossible). Now once dried cured and smoked you can now choose a special mother plant in which all future clones will be taken from. This way youll know what your getting everytime. Think of it like cloning yourself.  Keep that clone with the corresponding number that matches the one you liked most. This is now your Mother plant and every clone you take and flower from here on out will be exactly like the mom. you need to wait til those seeds get sexually mature before theyll flower, which usually take a good four to five weeks depending on the strain.look at the pre sexing thread to see how to determine male or female. even though they are femenized they can still produce males. Once the mother plant is mature all clones taken will have the same age and maturity as the mother plant, from here youre ready to grow some killer smoke. If you dont know how to clone i suggest reading the threads on cloning as well. its the fastest way to finised product. eliminates 4-5 weeks waiting for maturing, also a week for seed propagation. in the long run youll produce more smoke per year. hope you understand this. feel free to ask anymore questions.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2013)

i would start them in 16 oz solo cups with hole drilled for drainage then put them in 3 gallon smart pots. I like smart pots for various reasons. look em up and youll see why. they are re-useable too. dont do one big container. the pots should match the size of the root ball. smaller root ball small pot bigger root ball bigger pot, the reason is to not waste water and nutes.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 4, 2013)

I may clone them to put outside in the summer. I won't run this during the summer as I don't need the ac running like crazy. 

I left the seeds in water for 24 hrs and they all sank but none were sprouting, which I found odd. I usually have a little taproot by 24 hrs. Anyways they are now in little Jiffys and are in a Jiffy Dome.

I am using Agro Mix which is a soiless blend that is exactly identical to Pro Mix. Supposed to use regular tap water and not ph balance as the medium has already taken care of this. Hope it goes better than my current grow which now only has one kush under 12/12 hps for 4 days now while my second one is male and so I just pulled him. Too bad I didn't want any seeds because he's a very nice looking plant.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 6, 2013)

All 5 have popped their little heads and are just chilling under a cfl. Will get a fluro tomorrow for them unless I can keep them under my 600w mh? 

I was trying to figure out what to do with the one plant in flower but 
I don't think I'll have to worry about it as I didn't turn the fan on today. It's pretty wilted looking and has a few minor burn marks. I sprayed it to cool it off and watered it to cool the roots but I'm sure by tomorrow morning it will be toast. It was well over 100 degrees in there. Was so hot my digital wireless thermometer wasn't even giving a reading and after 5 min of running the fan through the cool tube it read 95 haha my bad.

Should I replace my hps bulb? It's still running but I'm sure that heat must have done some damage. **** was glowing.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 6, 2013)

Is one 39w 3' T5 high output enough before switching to mh in 2 weeks time or should I buy 2 and not use the mh at all? I'm getting them from a local hydroponics store that sells the single tube fixture with sunblaster t5 tube and cord for 30 bucks which I think is a very good deal seeing as it's the same cost from home depot, without cord, and almost impossible to find a 3' T5 6500k lamp


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 7, 2013)

Those will be perfect as you dont want to start out with too much light, I have vegged with MH but i tend to get a lil stretch out of it for some reason, nothing like short compact plants! Also depends on the strain for me. sometimes pure indicas under T5's get too short and too compact and cant get a good stem for cloning so I put those strains under MH to get some stretch, so use your judgement. MH is good if thats all you have, but it helps if you have a dimmable ballast and turn it down to 50% for first week or two let it adjust then 75% for one week then 100% for rest of the veg. if its not dimmable youll have to raise it up and that will induce stretching, so it all personal prefference and what you have to work with!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 7, 2013)

Your HPS bulb should be fine as long as no damage like cracks or melted spots on the inner tube! Theyre made to get hot!


----------



## surfinc (Mar 7, 2013)

HighBrixMMJ said:
			
		

> I would grow all of those plants and take a clone from each one. keep the clones to the side under veg lights and keep them labeled example bubblegum1 2 3 4 5 etc.so you know which clone came from which mom. then flower until the five plants finish. (also keep them in seperate pots, in case anything happens and they need to be removed, the roots will get tangled together making seperation impossible). Now once dried cured and smoked you can now choose a special mother plant in which all future clones will be taken from. This way youll know what your getting everytime. Think of it like cloning yourself.  Keep that clone with the corresponding number that matches the one you liked most. This is now your Mother plant and every clone you take and flower from here on out will be exactly like the mom. you need to wait til those seeds get sexually mature before theyll flower, which usually take a good four to five weeks depending on the strain.look at the pre sexing thread to see how to determine male or female. even though they are femenized they can still produce males. Once the mother plant is mature all clones taken will have the same age and maturity as the mother plant, from here youre ready to grow some killer smoke. If you dont know how to clone i suggest reading the threads on cloning as well. its the fastest way to finised product. eliminates 4-5 weeks waiting for maturing, also a week for seed propagation. in the long run youll produce more smoke per year. hope you understand this. feel free to ask anymore questions.


:holysheep:
:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 7, 2013)

My kush plant ended up perfectly fine. I can't believe it. The girl is thriving again haha.

Anyways I got the Sunblaster 39w 3' fluro light today and the full line of Earth Juice nutes at the hydroponics store which were on sale. This light is awesome. 30$ full spectrum lamp and fixture with cord, mounting hardware and has a plug and wire attachment to add others to it. Can have 9 in total on one circuit. I'll probably buy another one for later unless I can use mh by then.

I wish I had a dimmable ballast. One of those things I wish I had looked into a little more, but really the price I paid was amazing and to recieve both lamps with it was a great deal. Originally I only wanted the hps as my other grow had great results just using the 2 lamp 32w T8's with no reflection. No white paint, timfoil, mylar etc.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 8, 2013)

cool. earth juice is an organic nute line so there are a few tricks to getting it to activate into some really good microbial life. one is, if you use tap water, try and use a 5 gallon tote and a cheap $15 air bubbler you can get from any pet store for aquariums, and an air stone and bubble your water for 24 hours before ading any nutes as this will dissipate any chlorine that may be in the water! chlorine will kill the microbes, then bubble your nute solutions til a nice pillow of foam forms on the top usually 24-48 hours of bubbling, make sure the solution is at about 75 degrees or foam may not build, if you need to use a submersible aquarium heater to help maintain temp, also to make sure that your soil has a good microbial herd i recommend adding some mycorrhizae, you should be able to get that at a nursery. That pillow of foam indicates that the microbes have been well oxygenated and are active and happy happy happy. I personally like to add some solid compost to the solution to help feed the bacteria and fungi....good stuff! your plants will love it. the other option is to use Reverse Osmosis water,you wont have to worry about chlorine is all! so you wont have to bubble the water to remove the chlorine. the only drawback to this method is it has no calcium or magnesium in the water as its totally stripped down! So youll have to get some EJ elements cal mag, and add it to your nute mix, make sure you always use organic nutes and amendments as any acids or chemicals will kill microbes and your microbial herd will suffer. try to stick with EJ they have all the gooies you need! Now this is the last one and probably the most expensive but definately important. Add Hygrozyme into it as well, its a beneficial enzyme that helps turn dead fungus and bacteria, and built up salts in the soil back into useable nutrients for the plant. its really a must have in my opinion! It will make you use less nute and help stretch your dollars there. think of it like a vaccuum cleaner for the soil! Im not insulting your intellegence just trying to help you harvest some dank shizzle! If I can help any other way just let me know!


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 8, 2013)

I appreciate all the advice for sure! I'm pretty new to indoor growing. I will def get the Hygrozyme. I don't really want to get a bubbler as my wife is getting pissed as it is that I keep coming home with this "crap". I have a britta filter I was using before but then I was told not to use that to use tap water with soiless. So I've been letting it sit out 24 hours but havn't been bubbling. Is there another way to remove the chlorine that will leave the nutrients in it?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 8, 2013)

yes letting it sit out wiill be effective enough to dissipate the chlorine naturally, its like another thirty dollars to make a bubbler system. ten for a 5 gal. tote 15 for an air pump and 5 bucks for a air stone. and itll make all the difference in the world, i promise. id sneak it if you have to its pretty vital! itll increase yield and make you some money back, way more than you put into it!
just sayin! i know it all adds up tho!


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok sold. Trip to the hydro store is in order. How often should I water these seedlings? They are in jiffys and seem to dry out quickly.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is what I do to keep my rooters from drying out too quick and it keeps them from getting too wet as well  The hydroton is about 2"deep and I fill that with water until it is very close to the rooters but not touching. Then I water the rooter cubes and then they will wick the water up through the hydroton. It keeps me from having to water them as often, but I still check them every day and add water if it gets low


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 9, 2013)

I usually start off in 6" pots and I find them easy enough to keep hydrated and tell when they need it. It was suggested to me to keep them in jiffy cubes and in a dome. Well the temps in the dome and the humidity just seemed like a bad idea to me so once they sprouted I've just had them open and really close to my light. Now it seems like they dry out every day, although my leaves are still pointed up to the light. Should I water them every time they get dry or let them go a day or two? I could saturate the very bottoms in water if that will help?

I'll give that hydroton setup you have a try on my next batch as that seems like a good idea to me.

One is going to die as it looks totally pinched up top. I'm not sure how that happened. The very first leaves that come out of the shell on two of them are partially black. I assume this is because the shell popped off them a little early, with accidental force oops, but their first set of real leaves, and even whats still alive of the originals is growing, and at the same rate as the two normal ones.

I'd take some pics but my computer is in the shop. This one is really old.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't let them dry out too much as the roots will dry and that will kill them fast. That is why I like these rooter cubes, they seem to hold just the right amount of water so that they stay moist but not saturated which can cause damping off. I personally don't like the jiffy cubes as they tend to hold too much water. I don't use the dome either. I started out using one but quickly found it to be too much heat and moisture. I keep them in a contained area so that I can control the air temp and humidity and they do fine that way. 

You may not lose any as they can fool you sometimes. The ones in my pic actually got flipped over on accident and dumped tham out and bent them over. I thought for sure I was going to lose every one of them but they popped right back up and kept on going. 

Just don't feed them until you see those little round "seed leaves" start yellowing off or you will burn the new roots. I usually wait till they are at the end of the second week and starting to take off good before I begin to feed even a little.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 11, 2013)

its important to have a little dry time but not long maybe a day, as the roots will go in search of more water thus forcing them to grow! let them stay dry too long though and its gonna damage the roots! its a pretty fine line but you should be able to figure it out! you definately dont want to over water either, it will yelow and like hush said will start damping off and die.


----------



## jayismyson (Mar 11, 2013)

made up it absolutely has no reflection of its authors actions or beliefs as I do not condone nor partake in breaking the law. Period.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 12, 2013)

Got the hygrozyme and water bubbler today. Eveything should be much happier with healthy water.

My temps are running in the 84 range at dirt level so I assume I'm closer to 90 at the top. I can touch the cooltube and leave my hand there, it doesn't feel that hot. The air in the room my tent is in is 77. I was wondering if I should add another 220cfm fan inline with my 440cfm fan or have a seperate exhaust for the cool tube and one for the tent, or have the 220 sucking in and 44 sucking out.

Edit: I should mention, that since I burnt it (by the fan not being on all day), that all growth has been green. The plant isn't showing me any signs of distress. As of right now my carbon filter isn't hooked up but I will have to soon as it's starting to stink pretty good.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 12, 2013)

I would but my computer is in the shop. This ones so old I can't hook my camera to it!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 12, 2013)

you should be fine with the 440 cfm hooked to the cool tube with your size tent. i wouldnt worry about a 220 coming in, just open the fresh air inlets at the bottom of the tent, this should be plenty if you need it cooler then add ac outside the tent so cooler air is drawn in. the tent walls should be sucking in a lil bit(passive), not poofing out. it seems you are at optimal temps to me, the dirt on top will be a little warmer due to the light shining down on it. you can cool your feed down a lil bit but you dont wanna shock it with too much cold, to help cool it off, as long as theres no signs of distress then youre golden!, shell tell you when she needs something. the best thing for you to do is read about plant function and what they need to survive and how they function so you can play god to her and prevent any of the defficiencies from happening. prevention is key. especially with pests. I use an additive called tanlin, while a lil pricey its a great organic diomataceous earth pesticide that basically kills the bugs by turning to crystals in there stomachs and cutting them up on the inside and killing them, it can be used up to day of harvest, and is safe for humans and pets alike! i could only find it on the internet. keep your eye on her and check for bugs daily, the last thing you want is an infestation, the key is catching it early. if you do the tanlin just add it to your feed, and make up a spray bottle of it, use it in soil and as a foliar feed. remember when foliar feeding to pay attention to the underside of the leafs where the stomata are. thats how they absorb things! so green mojo friend and welcome to indoor growing!


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 15, 2013)

I was wondering if I should be Ph'ing my water/ water fertz when using soiless? My water is 7.0 from the tap.

Components:
Sphagnum peat moss, perlite, vermiculite, composted manure, wetting agent, starter nutrients, calcium enriched.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 15, 2013)

we normally dont ph in organics unless you notice the plants looking like theyre having ph problems, in organic the microbes help to buffer the ph. that being siad if you have a low microbial herd then it may not buffer itself as needed and may give you ph nutrient lock out, EJ makes a natural up and down powder, each is abot 13 dollars on amazon or ebay, but you willl need a ph pen to check your ph, they are also available on amazon or ebay for around 30 dollars. I would not suggest using other ph adjusters, as they will kill microbes. hope fully you inocculated the soil with some additional mycorrhizae, if not you should do so. also available by EJ and on amazon and ebay for around 15 dollars. if you read the ferts with a ph pen youll notice the ph is pretty low once all mixed up, mine usually reads like 4.7. the only time i had issues with the ph not buffering by itself after in the soil, was when my soil wasnt properly inocculated with mycorrhizae. both endo and ecto. Hope this helps!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 15, 2013)

oh yeah and to truly check if theres a ph problem i over water til theres some runoff out the bottom of the pot and I take that reading using the ph pen, it should be somewhere between 6.3-6.8.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 15, 2013)

I just fed the kush today actually which is now showing magnesium deficiency, and the ph runoff was around 6.

I had a nute burn so I flushed and I guess flushed the magnesium with it. haha... o boy.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 15, 2013)

yeah you can add some cal mag or some epsom salt to correct that, I generally dont flush with organics, i just live with the nute burn let them recover. flushing too much leaches the soil of much needed micro and macro nutrients, like the kind you just encountered, flushing is more for chemical nute burn. IMO can you post a pic?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 15, 2013)

6.0 runoff isnt too bad you should be fine.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 15, 2013)

Was a real pain in the butt, but here's a few pics. I also sprayed the foliage when I fed this morning.

View attachment 202450

View attachment 202451

Bubblegum at 2 weeks from seed, 9 days since popped

View attachment 202452

Kush 15 days into flower
View attachment 202453

You can see the leaves that got burnt the day the fan wasn't on
View attachment 202454

Mag deficiency on lower leaves


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 15, 2013)

Going to move the seedlings to 3/4 gal (8") pots today. I'm a firm believer in allowing the roots to go wherever they want. Its also a pain to keep them watered. I have been watering every morning in those jiffys, which I feel is just too much. Im just waiting for my water to finish the 24 hr bubbling before transplanting. Will be adding hygrozyme to the water before transplant.

I'm also wondering if throwing the seedlings under the hps, with the t5 as well for an hour a day would be beneficial or just burn them. Anybody try this technique? (this would mean my kush would get an hour of hps and t5 also. They are 2 weeks from seed, but only 9 days old.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 16, 2013)

still too small for your hps, id wait til they at least get a full set of leaves, meaning 7-9 blades per leaf. then you could try that... but i find the T5's are good enough and hps is not really necessary til flower! not to mention the heat and expense of running them. your plants should flourish under T5's. mine do!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 16, 2013)

get that T5 as close as possible! they love the lumens!


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 17, 2013)

I have the light about 3/4" above them. They have really taken off in the last 24 hours since getting their first taste of hygrozyme. since I transplanted them, is there still a need to give any ferts for an additional 2 weeks?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 17, 2013)

dont give ferts until the small round leaves, called the cotyledons turn yellow and shrivel up. these leaves provide all the food they need til they shrivel up and eventually fall off. Any ferts until that point will burn em.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't get it man. I posted in sick plants too, but this is what it looks like today and it's moving up the plant.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=202478&d=1363523325 http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=202477&d=1363523325 http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=202476&d=1363523325 http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=202475&d=1363523325


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 17, 2013)

looks like a calmag defficiency to me.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 17, 2013)

Can I feed it something from my earthjuice to fix that?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 17, 2013)

another thing is are you seeing any bugs on top of the soil? I had what looked like a defificiency like this once and first i thought ph?, nope ph was perfect, then i tried cal mag, it got worse, eventually I noticed I had fungus gnats, they are a little gnat that lives in the soil one female fungus gnat can lay 200 eggs, their larva once hatched immediately got to feasting on your roots, if you have 10 females thats 2000 hungry maggots festing on your roots, unfortunately by the time you notice the bug the problem already exists. if you do get some mosquito dunks and crush em up to a powder and water them in itll kill all the larvae.without reproduction the adults will eventually die off. keep a good eye for pests as this could be the result! also i see powdery mold, probably from all the foliar feeding and not enough airflow with the denseness of the plant structure!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 17, 2013)

do you have a cal mag supplement? if not youll need one soon as EJ encounter cal mag defficiencies often usually about 4 weeks into flower! Epsom salt has magnesium but not sure how to get calcium naturally cuz i use EJ elements cal and mag!


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 17, 2013)

those pictures I took were right after watering it. I didn't spray very much on it. maybe 25 ml.I have a 220 cfm fan blowing on it. As for bugs I have spider mites, I havn't seen any bugs on the dirt.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 17, 2013)

i use a product called tanlin it a lil pricey but works and its 100% organic with an OMRI approval. can be used up to the day of hervest. its made up of diomataceous earth and when ingested by the mites or any bug for that matter it will turn to a crystal form in their stomachs and shred the insides of them up killing them, it was made for fungus gnats, but works for all insects/pests! you can get it at webhydro.com.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 17, 2013)

i put it in my feed and foliar spray all through the grow as an order of prevention as well as a treatment!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 17, 2013)

oh and its calcitic lime for calcium. just remembered! lol


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 18, 2013)

haha, short term memory loss?

That wouldn't be smoking related is it? :smoke1: 

I went to the hydro store but they were closed early for whatever reason. I also need some flanges for my tent to set up the filter. It's really starting to smell the place up.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm throwing it on an 8-16 schedule. It's not worth the electric costs and I want my bubblegum to go in the tent asap


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's my baby girls. One got a lil close to the light and burnt her tip, the other one is yellowing and im curious as to whats causing this. Is this her asking for nutes? I feel she looks burnt?

View attachment 202595

Far left is the one burnt by light, next to it is the yellow
View attachment 202596

The far right one is growing up really quick.
View attachment 202597

What's this?


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 19, 2013)

All the little leaves (cotydlons?) or something like that are all changing color or have yellowed completely. Food time?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 20, 2013)

yes if the cotyledons are yellow then food time, but very light 1/4 strenght of the feed chart recommendations!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 20, 2013)

my week one feed goes like this. grow 1/2 tsp, microblast 1/2 tsp, catalyst 1/2 tsp. per gallon,


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 20, 2013)

They were def wanting nutes. That yellowing has retreated almost completely. I find it so weird because my kush didn't want nutrients until it was at least 8" and showing preflowers. But I was reading that bubblegum is a nutrient fiend. Someone said they use 1100 ppm.

I followed your amounts exactly but for half gallon and I also added 1/4 tsp of hygrozyme.

I also left the kush on 12/12. I'm too attached to her to do her like that haha


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 20, 2013)

thats cool, hygrozyme really isnt needed til about the third week of feeding, since theres no dead bacteria or salt build up present just yet! I also stop feeding hygrzyme the final two weeks so that everything is used up in the soil by harvest day, that stuff aint cheap, i try not to waste it! it renews dead bacteria and fungi so the plant can use it again. if theres none present then youre just wasting it.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 23, 2013)

Kush isn't doing so good, but not any worse either. I fed her cal/mag in hopes that she can correct it, but with no fan leaves and 40% of bud leaves brown on the edges, I don't have much hope. But I don't need the space quite yet so I guess I'll let her continue on.

For my next nute feeding for the bubblegum should I do 1/4 strength again and still follow feed feed water or should I throw a watering in between?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 23, 2013)

with EJ i feed everytime i water. you can progress your feed strength, id go 1/2 strength this time. stay with half strenght for two waterings then go to 3/4, then full. just watch how she reacts, she might need more sooner, once she starts getting bigger shes gonna need the nutes.how often are you feeding? i was thinking mwybe youre overwatering and that kush has root rot from it. make sure the soil gets a chance to dry out its very important! i usually wait for the pot to get light, and the leaves begin to lay down ever so slightly, but not too much, you dont want to underwater either.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 24, 2013)

I wait for them to droop as well, in some instances severely. My wife saw it and thought I killed it. I just watered it and said check it in the am and she was blonw away that it was perfectly healthy haha.

The kush I water probably 3 times in 2 weeks. Every 3-4 days depending. It's gotten better since cal mag, or at least isnt getting worse, but the buds are still growing and theres new leaf growth. 

The little ones are just started to dry out from the last feeding Wednesday. It kind of worries me that it stayed that wet that long. Going to let it dry right out.

Now the question also comes, should I train these at all or am I better off to just let them go. My Kush was vegged 4 weeks from popping soil and has stopped vertical growth now. I still have a foot of space I could go up, but I think this was a good size.

I'm also going to take clones so it might make sense to top it and take those for clones?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 25, 2013)

yes id top twice, and lst. you want 4 main branches, then tie em up and pull them outwards to open up the center for good light penetration, thus better lower bud growth, and increased yields. and i take my clones from down low as not to mess with the canopy, and you wanna trim those sucker shoots anyway so make them the clones. watering times will vary depending on what type of pots you use. my smartpots dry out faster than my plastic nursery pots. nursery pots are once a week and smart pots are 4 days.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's the babies 19 days from germination. They are all around 3" tall and looking quite happy.

View attachment 202730


Kush 25 days into flower. The yellow is just the last of the affected leaves dying. I fed today giving it full everything but half of the grow, 3/4 of bloom but topped it off with molasses. I also upped the hygrozyme to 3ml (1/2 gal). I'm considering chopping her and making some shity hash or something. 

View attachment 202731


My T5 isn't going to be cutting it for very much longer. I may just get another T5 to add with it. I need to buy another 6"inline fan. I have the 440cfm pulling through the cool tube and a 220cfm booster pulling from the filter but it just doesn't have enough juice to pull through. I've been attaching the filter every night and removing in the morning so the room doesn't stink when I get up. During the day I have the windows open to allow cool air and good venting and I don't ever smell it during the day. I tried changing the 2 fans around but that didn't work either. The booster works fine when in a closet, but not in a tent. Anyways, guess we'll see.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 25, 2013)

I should also mention I'm going to use air pots for their final growing place. I'm going to use the 12.5L (3.35gal). Really cool product, comes highly recommended. 

Dimentions: 
10.48" diameter
11.8" high

Or I could get the 5.2 gal, but with 4 plants in a 3' x 20" space I think 5 gal will be too much. Don't need as big of a pot with this style anyways.

Dimensions of the 5gal
12.48" diameter
12.6" high


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 25, 2013)

I just went in there to get some dimentions as I try to make a little veg area and found 2 plants are getting brown tips curling up.

does nothing ever just go easy? haha

View attachment 202733


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like a little nute burn. If it stays there then you're fine, but if it progresses then you have issues. Many of my plants will end up with tip burn as I push them until they get that so that I know they are getting all that they need, then I back it off some and they do fine.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 25, 2013)

I fed them 5 days ago, is it normal for it to just show up now? I have the nutes for its next feeding bubbling now which will be half strength instead of 1/4. Should I go back to 1/4?

I also noticed that the ph after adding these nutes is around 5. Should I be adding lime to bring it up or does the soiless medium compensate for this already? It's only been bubbling 3 hours, so I know it will go up at the end of 24hours but will it really be that much? Hygrozyme will bring it down even more too.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 26, 2013)

The bubblegum are doing amazing. They are just growing like crazy. Starting to get new leaves at the nodes. 

I fed the them today as well as they were looking a little droopy and one was starting to get a tint of yellow. I went and got earth juice ph up and down but was pleasantly surprised to see that the ph had gone back to 6 even with the hygrozyme. Just to make sure I wasn't too stoned I did a fresh set of nutes for 500ml and tested it and it was 4. Crazy how 36 hours of bubbling it raises the ph 2 points. That's nuts. The runoff ph was 6 as well. I ordered a digital meter cuz these test papers are a pita.

I also saw those grow bags you were talking about and was talking to the guy about those and the air pots and he said they are the same thing except ones a bag and cheaper. So I'm going to grab a few of those in 3gal and 5 gal. I noticed that there seem to be roots growing out the bottom of the container their in now. I'm not sure if that's the case or if it's something that's in the soil. I can't imagine that they've hit bottom already??

Happy Gardening


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 27, 2013)

its possible, but root growth like that is a good sign. the reason the ph raises like that is you are activating and feeding the microbes , which buffer the ph naturally, i rarely use ph adjusters unless im just adding say cal mag as it will not buffer, so i adjust it. but it helps to put oyster flour in your soil as well instead of lime as its a lot easier on the microbial life and helps raise the ph a lil too. if you have a good microbial herd going it usually buffers itself after adding to the soil. Now if you see some ph related issues like twisted growth etc. id use ph adjusted water to make sure to regulate it. when organics is done properly it is pretty low maintenance for ph issues.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 27, 2013)

Little update. Quite a change in 2 days. I love this time of the plants life. Everyday there's tonnes of new growth.

This is the biggest one, plant number 2, or Big Bertha as I've named her. 

View attachment 202834


All 4 ducklings in a row, not in any order.

View attachment 202835


Here's my measly Kush. The leaves are starting to get nice crystals. I burnt it again last feeding as I see all the tips are a little brown. If it doesn't get any worse it won't be too bad. If I chopped this girl down (27 days into flower, I was told she takes 50-55 days) would there be anything worth while from it? Like if I made hash would it still get us high or has the thc not been produced yet? This plants going to give me like a gram anyways, and I really want to get these little girls under the mh. 

View attachment 202836


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 28, 2013)

Topped the lil girls today. They had all reached 5 nodes. Just did the bend and break method. Going to Target in a few hours to get some supplies to make a veg box and will add some more lights to it as the plants are pointing up and leaves curling to look for light. I'm thinking of adding two more (at least 1), 3' HO T5's. I ordered another 6" inline fan yesterday because there is no way in hell I can throw these 4 in the tent and not expect any smell. They already stink up my whole closet and are only 4" tall. Way stinkier than when I had 2 kush 2 weeks into flower.

My Kush produced a bit of smell and so I had hooked a 220 cfm duct booster to my filter and the 440cfm to the cool tube. This just isn't enough to cool the tent so right now the 220 is pulling through the filter 24/7 and the 440 is pulling through the tent, then through the cool tube with bounce dryer sheets on the end. My whole hallway stinks of bounce sheets!!! people must think I have a laundry business. 

I also got some Roxsul from work so I can make a little box to put over the fans to quiet it down. Fire proof, and sound deadening. Great stuff. Wear a mask and gloves when working with it as it is horrible stuff to work with, but it works the best!

I will post pics and a how to for each project when I get around to building it, which will probably be Monday.

Happy Farming


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 28, 2013)

the four babies look really nice and healthy, youre on the right track. the kush will not produce anything until the trichs are cloudy, she has no thc at this point so chopping would be pointless, try to make it to the harvest window and chop when shes cloudy and then make some hash from her. it should be worth it! the leaves pointing up is not searching for light, its what they call praying, a sign that theyre happy. the stems will stretch when shes looking for light, increasing the distance between nodes. but in my opinion youre doing great, keep it up!


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the confirmation! I feel like they are quite happy too. They actually got a little close overnight and slightly burnt the tips. It's nuts they are growing an inch every 12 hours.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 1, 2013)

Big Bertha again. Now 7.5" tall

View attachment 202996


Same order as before

View attachment 202997


The Kush is getting some red hairs so I just gave straight ph water. I'm going to get some pipe cleaners today and start tying them down. I'm not sure if I should move them to bigger pots just yet or not.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 1, 2013)

View attachment 203004
View attachment 203005
View attachment 203006


Hope I did this right. As it grows i keep taking it around the pot correct?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 3, 2013)

yeah, that looks good.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 4, 2013)

It's really funny seeing them grow this way. I may have gone overboard today. All the new tops that got produced, I kinda topped them too. I think I did about 5 per plant. Some of the fan leaves are crowding the new tops, should I wait a few days to let the plants heal and then chop one or two per plant or just leave it alone?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 5, 2013)

definately leave it alone for the next week so you dont stress her too badly. then decide what you wanna do next!


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 6, 2013)

They are actually looking really awesome and bushy and all the new tops are popping up. my main cola will now have 6 tops haha...yikes. I'm going to give them another week or maybe more to get them around the pots a bit more. When I take clones do I have to do it before the flip or can I do it after the stretch?

I took a branch off the kush today because It is really crystally and has 1/2 red hairs and 1/2 are curled. I hope it is done because it really isn't looking healthy. Buds look awesome but everything else is pretty much dead. My magnifier hasn't arrived yet so I figured a quick smoke test will let me know.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 6, 2013)

radio shack has magnifiers for like 15 bucks. a smoke test will work but not really accurate. you take clones in veg before the flip, prefferably from yhe bottom of the plant where the sucker shoots as we call em are. i always prune the bottom 10 to 20 % of the lower branches anyway cuz theyre worthless as far as bud production and steal energy and nutes from the tops. the theory is take a lil from the bottom to give to the tops! taking clones in flowering is possible but usually takes longer to root due to the influx of flowering hormones. i only do it if my clones die and im forced to. in which case youd clip all flowers off of it, then do the cloning process! it takes time for it to revert back to its veg state where clones root the best. IMO


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 6, 2013)

just clip the flowers off the cutting not the whole plant, lol. i thought id clear that up a bit.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 6, 2013)

Hahahaha if I were high I just might have! Ok I'll wait a week to let it heal up, take some cuttings, probably take 6 in total and hope 4 make it. I guess I gotta give it a few days to heal after that too before flipping.

No Radio Shack here. I tried walmart and all they have is those handheld ones. I ordered the one from radioshack but the slightly upgraded version. It's to be here Monday or Tuesday, but I think this plant is ready to chop. I have had it on a 10/14 schedule to speed it up. It's actually only day 47 of flower but as I say it looks done. Guess I will know in an hour when it's dried enough to test it out. I'll report back with a smoke report, although I'm very skeptical that it's going to be any hell.

I'm in a bit of a hurry to clear up the space cuz my place is really stinking up from the 4 bubblegum. I tried making a little box for them but it just didn't work out too well as I was trying to not spend any money to do it and just using scraps. I think for the next run I'm going to build a mini tent or buy the secret jardin propagation tent.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 6, 2013)

Definitely going to chop the kush tomorrow. It's right where I like it. I was pleasantly surprised by how ruined we got.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 7, 2013)

Cool man sounds good chop her down, if you need any advice on drying and curing let me know! you can put the bubblegun right into flower after cloning as it doesnt really stress the plant, however I like to make sure the clones root well befor flipping in case i need to take a few more cuts. better safe then sorry, once you gain confidence with cloning you can flip right away!


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 8, 2013)

Good stuff. I got the buds drying in a mini fridge with a fan on them and got the bubblegum into the tent. It's really time demanding to train them as in they need to be checked on and readjusted almost daily but I think I finally got them to where I want and should be worth it. So tomorrow I will take my clones and flip them to hps. Should work out well, I believe, seeing as it should take 2 weeks to root, then I have 6 weeks to veg till this run is finished. Now that I see how the plants end up after training I would do it a bit differently but for my second shot at this I feel pretty good about it. 

Thanks for getting me this far! Will update with some pics tomorrow after they get fed.

I'd like to get 3 different strains going in the fall but not sure if it's feasible for a newbie. I'd like to have my bubblegum (if I like the buzz),  Reserva Privada Kosher kush or skywalker kush, and I'd really like to get a sativa going, as that's what I really prefer. I love the up/giggly high you get from sativas, but I still like my indicas for meds. I'll have to do some more searching to find a strain that doesn't grow too large.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 8, 2013)

I just had a bowl of the fresh green and it is full of seeds just like the bag I had before. So I guess it just hermies. I thought I saw naners but it was surrounded by bud. The stuff is def potent though. How should I wash the tent to get any pollen out and should I delay flowering of the bubblegum now in case some fell on them? I washed the light and the bottom where the plants sit in before the transfer but I didn't do all the walls etc.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 9, 2013)

spray your plants with water, it will kill the pollen, your tent needs to be sprayed down with a lil bleach and water and let dry out real good. its important to get all that pollen out of the room before flowering that bubblegum. also you shouldnt put a fan directly on drying buds. you want to keep the air in ther moving but not blowing directly on them. the trick to good smooth great tasting smoke is slow drying, two weeks is what I aim for. you dont want them buds to dry before the chlorophyl gets a chance to dissipate. it will lock in a grassy hay smell and taste that youll never get rid of. also I leave the buds on the stems while drying, as they hold a lot of moisture in them which helps to slowly wick down into the bud and prolong the drying process. I only remove fan leaves and large sugar leaves, and trim further when the bud finally dries. just watch for mold. id turn that fan around and point it away from your bud and keep it as low as possible. Once the stems almost snap when bent its time to remove the buds from the stems, and tighten up the trim on the buds and put it into a mason jar to cure for at least two weeks minimum, any further curing will just be that much better tasting. just a few pointers to help you along in the drying and curing department. these were lessons hard learned and i wish someone would have told me before drying my first harvest. it tasted and smelled like hay/grass!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 9, 2013)

I know it sucks to wait another four weeks, but itll be worth it in the end, and patience in growing is the hardest and most important skill to posess!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 9, 2013)

also you need to exchange the stale moist air often when drying so the mini fridge isnt a good idea unless you prop the door open, otherwise mold will set in! the best way is to buy a rubbermade tote, 30 gal. and use wire to hang the buds and drill one inch holes all around the bottom and put a fan by the holes to help draw the stale air out! leave the top on so light doesnt get in.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 9, 2013)

Ya the mini fridge is open a crack. Enough that there's barely any light in there but enough that they are getting lots of air flow. The fan is a little usb fan, which is now facing against a side to just move air around. 

Guess I got some house keeping to do! Damn Hermie. I think everybody knew, including me, that this would happen seeing as the bag I got them from had a few seeds.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 9, 2013)

View attachment 203280


View attachment 203281


Here's a couple shots of the ladies. I'm waiting for the bubbler to evaporate the chlorine before taking any cuttings, but upon further examination, I really don't know where I should take the cuttings from. I don't feel I have any branches that won't be colas at this point. See anything I don't?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah your undergrowth really hasnt progressed enough just yet, id wait a couple more weeks and then try. you may wanna try to super crop it. check out some vids on it, but you just really pinch the stem with your thumb and fore finger about 2/3 the way up the main stalk. feel it with your fingers, one way should feel flat as opposed to having a ridge in it, pinch the flat feel just until you feel it pop. if you pinch it with the ridge feeling the stem will break so be careful. but the undergrowth will boom then! youll have tons of clones, or just wait it out and itll happen when they get a lil bigger, either way its a lil early.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 10, 2013)

also it doesnt seem as though you ever topped her!, the main stalk shouldve split int two main stalks, then top again and it splits into four, then you lst her.it looks like your just pulling her branches back. you have to top before you lst!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 10, 2013)

although doing what you did will help the light get to the lower shoots and thus grow bigger bottom buds, you just get more if you top first!


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 10, 2013)

I actually did top her. I just have her trained in such a way you can't notice the tops, but my tops have actually been topped twice. I have actually have 4 tops on each. I've tied them down in such a fashion that they are slightly appart so later on more light can get to all the tops. At this point I have an almost perfectly level canopy on all of them.

Works out better waiting anyways. I have company over this weekend and would be better to not have the fans blasting and have to answer as to why I have a jet engine in my closet. On one girl I counted 14 tops since I topped everywhere I could before, which explains the super slow growth, but she started flying again.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 10, 2013)

oh ok cool. guess i just didnt see it in that pic. lol yeah keeping stealth is a big issue, recently my father came to see me and he was like whats that noise? reffering to the fan noise. I was like what noise???? lol. he looked at me like ok i probably shouldnt be so nosy, and kept it at that! but my dad is really cool laid back, and probably wouldnt have cared anyway, just wouldve been concerned for me going to jail! lol


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 11, 2013)

My family would be 50/50. Some would flip out and  some would want to smoke it haha. I just would prefer nobody at all know anything. Next thing you know your cousins calling you up to buy for their buddy and stuff then it just becomes a cluster lol Only one in the family that knows is my wife's cousin, who happens to be our lawyer, and she and her hubby love the herb as much as anyone lol.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 14, 2013)

Families all gone and I finally got to look at the lil ones. I still really don't have anything worth cloning. I have some small stems but that's about it. Going to pick 6 and see what happens. Might just go get some more seeds tomorrow and germinate them just in case. I'm also going to get some autos since I have the secret jardin propogation tent on the way. So if I have lights running 24/7 I might as well get some bud from it.

Should I not even bother cloning if they are small? Good news is they've all been topped already haha.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 15, 2013)

yeah id wait. you really need good secondary growth in order to clone, just be patient theyll start producing undergrowth soon!


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 17, 2013)

I got my tent yesterday so I took 5 clones. I don't know if I did it right or not. They are all kinda flopped over looking at the moment. If all 5 make it I'll keep one as a mother. I've got lots of space in this tent other than height. It's 2'W x 3'L x 2'H. I have my humidifier in the tent with them set at 45 percent and one of the T5's on right now. 

The girls got their first darkness since birth last night. They have really spread out and it appears like my whole tent should be filled with bud. It looks like a jungle in there  I'll try to take some pics tonight.

Edit:
Here's the girls loving life. They look very happy under this light. The room is at 78 degrees and inside the tent is 80 right around canopy level with the light 8" away. The clones are now standing up straight. I know typically to cut the lower leaves or even thin the top leaves but I felt like even if the plant droops it won't prevent it from rooting and it's less work it has to do later. But I just left then alone and they are quite happy.

View attachment 203574


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 17, 2013)

yeah theyre lookin really good! you keep em healthy and theyll produce at least an ounce per plant. up to about 3 ounces if you have everything dialed in and use co2.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 18, 2013)

I better get over a Z for each. My Kush came in at 31 grams and it was a real piece of work, and I had some newbie pains as we know and I only vegged it for 4 weeks. I'm not using co2, as I don't really see it as healthy. There's way more than enough of it in the air, especially in the city. 

My clones will be vegged until the ones in flower are done so they should be getting a nice 9-10 weeks before going in so hopefully that means even more!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 18, 2013)

yeah the more you veg the more you get but its well known that if everythings dialed in you should get at most a gram per watt. so 600 watts would bring 600 grams, but that being said ive never gotten to that number myself. there are a few growers here who do, bit i usually get .75 grams per watt and i use a badass greenhouse controller and co2 with fuzzy logic, so however many plants divided by the wattage of your room is a good number per plant of whats possible, depending on genetics and soforth. so you have 5 plants divided by 600 watts equals 120 grams per plant. you da man if you can get that! count on more like 1/2 that for your first run! and itll get better as you get better at knowing exactly what they like, aka being dialed in!


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 20, 2013)

Had my first big hiccup. Woke up this morning and saw some rust color on the leaves and curling a bit. Has only been 6 days since feeding and was planning on feeding tomorrow but I guess they got dry a lot quicker with the more heat, plus being in flower and not getting any bloom yet was a mistake. Fed them today but didn't have time for a tea. Bubbled it 6 hours and fed as they keep getting worse.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 20, 2013)

yeah sometimes you have to do that, that sounds like a K deficiency. id need pics to determine accurately.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 20, 2013)

Yea it's def K. Lockout from being too dry. I can't believe I didn't even think about it getting dryer quicker. Hopefully it recovers decently, but I'm sure I'll see a lot of dead leaves soon. It's crazy how fast it progressed.

2 of my clones are getting a bit of yellow on the tips so I made a light foliar feeding for them with just a touch of grow and micro. The humidity is high in the tent but there isn't any condensation inside the dome. Not sure if I should just take the dome off and keep the tent at its current levels (its 61 today. Humidifier is set at 45).


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 20, 2013)

i like to use a lil superthrive in my aerocloner, its a b vitamin supplement, helps for stress, rooting. i spray my dome with water everyday to keep it humid, it likes as much humidity as possible! also you should snip off the tips of the leaves when cloning to help stop that as well.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 20, 2013)

Funny enough I have actually been using superthrive to spray them. Would it still be worth while snipping the leaves at this point or is it too late?

The humidity in the dome is gone after about 3 hours. It was even worse with my inline fan.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 21, 2013)

I just took a look at the girls and they have recovered. They grew about an inch over night and all the leaves have uncurled and are now pointing up. Of course I expect the affected leaves to die off but luckily it was only 1 of the 5 points in any instance so I shouldn't loose the whole leaf.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 21, 2013)

yeah in that case I usually just snip th bad part off, and no its not too late to trim those clones.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 22, 2013)

Good stuff. I snipped all the effected parts off. They looked really  awesome today. I'll give them a few more days to recover and possibly  think about trimming some more. It's getting a bit crowded in there. 

My  clones haven't changed much in color but they aren't exactly the  healthiest looking things. I didn't trim them yet. I'm a bit scared to  lol.

Here's a pic of them. Do they look ok or should I be buying seeds and planting them just in case?

View attachment 203746


View attachment 203747


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 23, 2013)

They look fine, but are you using a humidity dome? They'll look better once they root, keep me humid and moist. Mine take 7-10 days to root, but I use a turbo kroner.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, I'm using a humidity dome. I don't know if I should have, but I foliar fed and bottom fed them today because 2 are showing major iron deficiency. Gave a very light dose of grow and catalyst, and a normal dose (on the low end) of micro and some superthrive. They looked perfectly fine yesterday, then today boom. Yellowing from the tips in. Tops are still green, and there is new growth on all 4.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2013)

When there's no roots foliar feeding is the only way to feed, make sure to pay attention to the underside of the leaves where the stomata are, and light nutes are fine. You should keep the rock wool moist at all times, if it dries out, it'll burn up the roots and/or get an air embolism in your stem and you'll never root. But don't drench it either and use some rooting hormone in your feed. I use Olivia's liquid for feeding, and Olivia's gel on the cut. Also when you cut, soak the cut end immediately in hormone/water solution for thirty minutes before putting them in the rock wool, so they'll soak up alot of the rooting hormones. Just a few pointers for better success.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 25, 2013)

Should I be feeding daily? 

I'm pretty sure I f'd this up as they are all starting to look like junk now. I'm going to order some more seeds just in case.

As for the ones in flower, it's day 5 and they have dried out completely. The tops are pointing up, but lowers are drooping. If feeding this soon should I still be using the same amount of nutes?

I ordered some Barneys LSD and Reserva Privada Skywalker Kush. I think LSD sounds like my type of plant. Sounds like exactly what I want, and the skywalker seems to be better than the Kosher as many say,although I will try it as well if the skywalker goes well. I know many medical users like skywalker so figured can't go wrong with skywalker kush  Comes with 2 auto freebies and some sativa freebie I will try later. The autos can stay in my germination tent


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds like a good lineup. I never had good luck cloning until I bought a t24 turbokloner. Now I get about 90% success. I paid 130 bucks for it, I figure that's ten seeds of dank genetics and ill never need seeds again! I love cloning now. With earth juice I use nutes every watering, even if its twice a week. With growing organically the microbes feed the plant as it needs it so its not gonna take up more than it needs, better to have more then not enough, but you can overdo it, don't feel like you can feed em whatever, cuz you'll burn the hell out of them still. Lol. Stick to a normal feeding schedule and keep it up, even twice a week if need be.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 26, 2013)

Yea man, just like most things cloning seems like a trial and error process. I'll keep trying but need to have some backup. I fed them again last night and yet again they shot up with lights out. Every time I feed them they grow 1-2" over night.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 26, 2013)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm using a humidity dome. I don't know if I should have, but I foliar fed and bottom fed them today because 2 are showing major iron deficiency. Gave a very light dose of grow and catalyst, and a normal dose (on the low end) of micro and some superthrive. *They looked perfectly fine yesterday, then today boom. Yellowing from the tips in. Tops are still green, and there is new growth on all 4.*




Any time you are cloning(and it has been more than 2wks) and you see the plants begin to grow then begin to yellow from the bottom upward, That means that the cutting has rooted well enough to begin switching back over to structure growth. That means its time to feed it. I start with 1/3 strength of the max veg nutes(for me max veg is 800ppm) for the first few days, then bump it up to 2/3 strenght for about a week if the plant is showing good growth, then after 3wks I bump it to full strength.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 26, 2013)

Are you using tops of the plant to clone with, or are you taking cuttings from the bottom of the mother plant? If you are taking from the top of the plant it will take considerably longer for them to root. This is because the top colas of the plant have the highest levels of auxin which is the "veg growth" hormone. It is difficult to overcome the growth hormone and switch to rooting when the auxin levels are high. That is why most people take cuttings from the bottom of the plant where the auxins are the lowest.


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 27, 2013)

The 3 smaller ones were from low on the plant, where the bigger one was about 1/3. It was a very nice branch that unfortunately was just getting too crowded.  Keeping in mind when I cut them the plant was being forced to grow mainly horizontal.

After feeding them 3 days in a row the tops are now pointing straight to the sky on 2 of them. It has been 11 days since I took the cuttings and I have yet to see any roots. I was curious if I should just place them in soil or keep going at it until they pop?

Clone with 2 pretty much dead leaves. Tops are looking happy though.
View attachment 203893

The other ones. The big one starting to get white tips. They are droopy because I just sprayed them.
View attachment 203894

My happy girls 11 days into flower. 
View attachment 203895

A few leaves that were affected by the nute deficiency weren't that bad so I left them on the plant, this being one of them.
View attachment 203896


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 27, 2013)

those clones are still looking ok in my opinion. just keep up the regimine and shell pop roots. patience young jedi!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 27, 2013)

i generally clip all lower leaves off just leaving two nodes on them when cloning, less demanding of water and less energy used photosynthesizing, therefore more energy goes into rooting. just my opinion!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 28, 2013)

yeah, I agree that it works best to cut the leaves when rooting so that the plant can focus on getting roots developed. At this point, I would say that the yellowing leaves on the bottom is the plant's way of keeping the tops fed until the roots can start feeding the plant. I would give them a very light feeding with each watering as they seemed to respond to that each time. I suspect you will see roots come out the bottom within the next few days.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 28, 2013)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## WrEkkED (May 2, 2013)

Too bad I didn't do that before lol. It's been 16 days and still no roots showing. It's ok though because after my flowering plants are done I'm shutting down for the summer due to unexpected reasons. If the clones take I'm going to see about putting them outside for the summer and restart probably in august from seed.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 2, 2013)

Yeah I just had to cut down 10 plants and two momma plants due to a whitefly infestation I couldn't get under control. SMH. Depressing day. I did take 8 cuttings from each mom, so once they root ill start again. Which is kinda good cuz now I can do some of the changes I've been wanting to do. I also ordered some new seeds, Larry OG, afghan kush, Pakistani kush, and I got a few freebies, bubblegummer, purple Maroc, lemon kush, blue hash, and blue venom. I already have white widow, white widow x big bud, skunk 44, kandy kush, and bc god bud, so I'm all set with genetics!


----------



## WrEkkED (May 4, 2013)

That blows big time. I hear you about the changes. When my kush was done flowering and my bubblegum were still in veg it was nice to have that down time in the tent to reorganize my venting system. It was completely ridiculous how I originally had it set up.  But what an awesome lineup of seeds to start over with. There's wayyy too many strains out there. It makes it way too hard to know which one would be best suited for you and there's so many that you may never find it! I hear really good things about the Larry and afghan. I love white widow and any type of skunk but havn't had it since I was a kid. No one seems to grow it commercially. All I've been smoking the few past years is one form or another of kush since that's all anybody will grow, not that I don't love a good kush!

My big clone took root and I could see a few others coming close to the surface. So I said screw it and threw them all in pots with promix and some worm castings.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 4, 2013)

Yeah the changes I'm gonna make are with my ventilation, I'm upping my ducting to ten inch, to cut down on restriction and actually get the cfms I need to keep the heat and humidity down. It's summer soon and I'm in Louisiana! It's too hot here!


----------



## WrEkkED (May 4, 2013)

I couldn't imagine!! I'm up north of the boarder and I find it hard enough to keep temps under control, and I can't get enough humidity! usually I'm sitting at 28% until summer months. I have a humidifier going 24/7 for 8 months for just my skin and nose.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 5, 2013)

Yeah I hear ya, by border you mean Canada?


----------



## WrEkkED (May 6, 2013)

Yes sir, good old Canada. One good thing about up here, seeds are legal. Got my beans today with no issues. There are lots of good seed banks too, but for brand name breeders the prices are really high.

I went to water the girls and oops, I guess they needed it earlier again. I noticed alot of drooping and some leaves had even died. I've been going with 5 days lately and was working well. Going to feed again in 2 days just to make sure I got her well. 

4 of my clones have rooted and are loving life. One is still alive but barely hanging on, no roots on it yet. 

I can't decide if I should start my new babies or not. My summer shut off seems to be avoided for the time being. I want to grow a male to get seeds so I can keep my strains without needing 10 mother plants but no one sells reulgar seeds for a lot of these. I don't really want to make crosses either as I just paid good money to get seeds from people who have the best crosses!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2013)

Yeah, I don't keep moms, I just take new clones 2 weeks before I flip em. Then veg them and repeat. Less hassle, less space taken up, and less feeding and nutes. So more money saved in the long run. My mom lives in new liskeard Ontario. She's a med marijuana patient. But she doesn't grow, she has a good friend who does.


----------



## WrEkkED (May 8, 2013)

I wish I could get my med license. None of the doctors will do it anymore because of all the hassle, and not many family doctors believe in it. My doctor laughed when I asked about it. He'd rather shove me full of sleeping pills and shoot me with cortizone.

One clone died, another looks to be on the way as well. 3 looking good. I just put the freebies, Caramel cream auto, Green poison auto and ice cool (sativa). I think it should work out well with timing for the sativa. I'll let them all veg 20 days and flip em. The sativa maybe even less, depending. This is all assuming they all germinate. I've had 100% success so far, although I have had them die after germ.

If I have to ditch them I won't be upset. The autos can go outside if they must. I'll wait till the fall when everything is 100% cool before running my good stuff.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 8, 2013)

Yeh I hear you, just curious...why do you only veg 3 weeks? A six week veg produces a way better harvest...in my experience its well worth the extra three weeks!  Just keep the height under control with LSTing. Plus you get more sugar leaves for hash making! Just sayin.


----------



## WrEkkED (May 9, 2013)

I vegged the bubblegum for 6 weeks and they are amazing looking. I was just going to veg the sativa for 4 weeks because my bubblegum clones are already starting veg and I don't want it to go crazy growing, plus it needs 10-16 weeks to flower. So I don't want to have it flowering an aditional 4 to 10 weeks by itself. 2 weeks is enough. Plus It's also sopposed to be a really tall basterd. 

As for my current grow I just trimmed up the fan leaves actually to let some more light in there. I also cut off a few lower branches that won't end up producting anything.  I checked today, and as I thought they needed feeding. The soil is drying out so quickly now. I had a tea on brew for 48 hours so I gave them a nice meal to go with the hair cut.

I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow. They are coming along really nice.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 9, 2013)

Cool. I'm germinating 4 afghan kush 100% indicas. Its a pure landrace strain. I just got my seeds. Four days from the attitude seed bank. But they kind of screwed me tho. My 120£ freebie was supposed to be a blue venom(white widow x blueberry), but instead they sent me a stupid green poison auto. I hate autos, but I'm gonna grow it anyway. I just like to clone to keep em around. I really wanted the blue venom. But that's my luck! After these pop I'm gonna pop some blue hash.


----------



## linzwa (May 9, 2013)

HighbrixMM3, what is this LSTing you talk of?


----------



## WrEkkED (May 10, 2013)

haha I got that green poison too. Will be cool to see how the phenos compare. My cool ice popped and grew a nice tail in 48 hours. The two autos are showing signs of popping.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 11, 2013)

LST is low stress training. Basically tying your plants down in variuos ways, so you can manipulate their growth.


----------



## WrEkkED (May 11, 2013)

View attachment 204277


View attachment 204278


View attachment 204279


They look trimmed up enough?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 11, 2013)

They look great! What week of flower are they in? You're doing a great job bro.


----------



## WrEkkED (May 12, 2013)

Thanks! Glad to know I've progressed a bit lol 

They are 19 days into flower.

3 of my clones are doing awesome while 1 more is still trying. My cool ice bean has popped the surface and has it's first set of leaves. The other two autos just hit the dirt this morning. Took a while to crack that hard shell of theirs.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 12, 2013)

I just put my 4 afghan kushs in dirt. The beans germed in two days. They haven't broke the surface of the dirt just yet. Soon as they do I'm gonna pop the blue hash and the green poison auto.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 13, 2013)

My ghans have broken the surface of the dirt. What a happy day! Now I gotta pop the blue hash and the green poison auto!


----------



## WrEkkED (May 15, 2013)

Gotta love when they pop their little heads above surface. 

My 2 autos just did that today also. Still so far 100% germ rate, I must be getting lucky.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 15, 2013)

Or talented!


----------



## WrEkkED (May 17, 2013)

Doesn't take much skill to drop a seed in a glass of water lol I used to mix hydrogen peroxide with the water but I really only found this use full with autos back in the day when their shells were so hard and often the plant couldn't break through. NowI just use regular unfiltered un ph'd straight tap water and it seems to work great.

I can't believe I still have another 3-4 weeks to go in flowering. These girls look so yummy already. 

The two autos and the ice cool are coming along pretty nice. My clones are doing awesome. I actually did some combo fimming and topping on them already. Wanted to try fimming since you get 4 tops and sopposedly doesn't slow the plant down. Going to start training them very soon. The tops have almost regrown and when they do it'll be time to tie em down.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 17, 2013)

Yeah my green poison auto is not cracking....I might try the peroxide trick! Thanks. I would love to see pics of those ladies just before the chop!


----------



## WrEkkED (May 19, 2013)

You can also crack the shell with your fingers or tweezers if the shell is really hard.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 19, 2013)

It finally popped. Just waiting for it to poke its head out of the dirt now. I have five clones of the white widow x big bud, 5 clones of skunk 44, 4 afghan kush fem seedlings, the green poison auto, and I'm germinating the blueberry x Cali hash plant. I've got a pretty diverse lineup going.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 19, 2013)

Hah, my green poison just popped her little head above the dirt!  Happy happy happy! The blue hash popped and I got her in some dirt as well, now waiting for her to poke her head out!


----------



## WrEkkED (May 19, 2013)

Awesome mixture! I actually have a nice mix going now as well. The auto's are doing pretty good and the ice cool is really growing nicely. I gave my bubblegum clones nutes yesterday and they are growing very rapidly now. I've never seen plants react to nutrients like these do to earth juice. I havn't tried other nutes so maybe it's plant specific, but for regular veggies, I've never seen growth like this.

We gotta have a nice lil side by side green poison grow. Hopefully it's good bud. Autos back in the day were really cool, but not too good on potency.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 21, 2013)

Yeah I gotta get a camera. I'm not sure if I can post pics from my iPad mini? I'll put some pics up soon tho.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 21, 2013)

I post from my ipad using "photo forge 2" app to crop and resize. Only problem I have is can only upload one pic per post. They all seem to have the same name and replace each other when I try to upload more that one


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info...I'll try that for sure!^^^


----------



## WrEkkED (May 23, 2013)

I also suggest EXIF Pilot (free app) to remove all the exif data from the picture, especially if you use a cell phone to take the pics.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 23, 2013)

Cool thanks, my blue hash just sprouted, so far I'm 100% as well at germinating seeds. I've done quite e few of them and haven't lost one yet! Guess I'm lucky too. Lol.


----------



## WrEkkED (May 26, 2013)

Got the green thumbs! 

I have just about two weeks left and these girls are filling out big time. I had to support a few branches because they are way too heavy for the plant to support. 

I want to get ready for curing but I don't really know whats the best way to go around it.  I think I'll try your big tub method if you wouldn't mind explaining it to me.

My bubblegum clones are doing awesome. Have to tie them down daily now. I also topped both autos and the ice cool.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 27, 2013)

Sure. Get you a large 30 gal ish tub put 1inch holes(3 or 4)on each end at the very bottom. the short ends not the long sides. then either use dowel rods or wire and put them all across the top so you can hang branches from them. Then put the lid on and place a fan on one end where the holes are at the bottom. I usually prop the tub up a little so the holes are at the middle of the fan. The fan will slowly pull stale air out of the tub and keep moisture out. Keep the fan on low. You don't want it to dry too fast. You want the chlorophyll to dissipate before they fully dry or you'll get that grassy taste and smell, 1week minimum, 2 weeks optimal. Once the stems start to dry out its time to put into jars and cure. 1st week burp jars twice a day for 20 minutes. 2nd week burp once a day for twenty minutes. Any further curing is strictly up to personal preference. And that's how it's done! Let me know if your having trouble understanding anything.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 27, 2013)

Cheers HighBrix :aok: 

I'll remember this in 6-8 more weeks or so


----------



## WrEkkED (May 28, 2013)

Awesome, thanks a lot! sounds really easy and cheap to put together.  What size fan do you use? I have a little 4" usb fan, but it's only one  speed. Do you find you need any carbon sheets or anything to keep the  smell down? I could possibly put it in my tent with the exhaust fan on  low or would that might be too much air flow. That would also kinda  screw me up too since I need to throw my other plants in there after.

Heres my little family right now.
From back left to back right is the creme caramel auto, ice cool, green poison auto.
As  for the clones, the one on the left was my runt, the one 3rd in from  the left was the clone I took that had already been topped. I need more  space to train that one.
View attachment 204881

Then here's my big ladies about 2-3 weeks from the chop. They just finished week 6 as of today.
View attachment 204882


----------



## Grower13 (May 28, 2013)

nice bondage and flowers.

:48:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 28, 2013)

Those buds look delicious....great job. I use a box fan. You can put it in your tent if you have room, you wouldn't need the fan then the ventilation in the tent would be enough to suck the old air out of the tub. it will definitely smell the place up without a filter for sure. 

@ellis no problem bro.


----------



## WrEkkED (May 29, 2013)

Ok cool. I'll just leave the buds in my veg tent. If you cure longer than 2 weeks do you still need to bump it more?

Thanks, I'm so surprised how awesome they are doing. Every time I look at them it's just crazy.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 29, 2013)

Yes you should burp every couple days after two weeks. Plus its a chance for you to drool over the smell and frostiness of your favorite herbal treats. Heh heh heh!


----------



## WrEkkED (May 30, 2013)

:hubba:  mmmmmm bubblegum....mmm...
I'll prob end up having this bud a long time. I only go through a Z every 4 - 5 weeks. I have a few friends who smoke a lot more than me who use it for pain meds and I know it's sometimes hard for them to afford to keep in bud and also often deal with sketchy people that I'll toss what I can to. I'll prob keep 1 plant for me and give the other 3 out as needed and I def want everyone to be getting the best it can be. 

So if I end up with 2oz for just me I'll be keeping it in the jars for quite a while. But from the looks of these ladies I think 2oz per is low balling. 

Unfortunatly I think my ol lady isn't going to let me continue my grow through the summer:angrywife: . But I will at least finish out my autos and that ice cool is going outdoors. I'd put the bubblegum outside too but it finishes way too late for my climate. Unless, I had a theory, that may already been know to be true or not, if I can start them flowering then put them outside after the equinox, would they finish earlier? Or are they only going to finish once the sun is a certain way?

In the fall I'll start my LSD and skywalker kush though, which I'm looking forward too. I know that one friend could really use the med benefits of the skywalker.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 30, 2013)

The only thing I've done is actually covering the plant up in order to induce early flowering, 12/12, in order to beat the frost, but Its a real PITA, but if I really wanted some more smoke I'd do it, especially if the alternative was killing the plants. I never like doing that. I just took out 8 plants recently and went through a bout of depression afterwards, like my dog died or something.....not good! Lol I made a frame out of 1 1/4 PVC and wrapped it with black 3mil plastic and with the help of a roomie, placed it over the plant every night and took it off every morning. Like I said before PITA!


----------



## WrEkkED (May 31, 2013)

Ya I'm having a hard time coming to grips with throwing them out. I won't be able to tend to the plants outside. Once they are out there, that's it until chop time. I go way out in the woods, up some cliffs, through some rivers etc. No one would ever find them in my basic spot. It's also 4 hours away from where I live.

The only thing that makes it kind of ok is I can get these genetics very easily again. The seed bank here has a great selection on hand and obviously the genetics of at least the bubblegum are very nice. I didn't get different phenos, they all grew to the same height and grew very similar. They all are producing the same, except 2 will have a bit less because they are slightly crowded but that's not their fault.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 1, 2013)

I hear that, do what's best for you brother!


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 1, 2013)

I keep trying to talk myself into flowering them now but it will still be mid august by the time they are done. in that case I may as well go all summer long. Problem is I know some family is going to be coming to stay at some point. 

The clones are ready to be flipped over really, as they are pretty bushy, but need my other ones to finish first unless I flip em under the T5's for 2 weeks. They are just way too beautiful to chop!!! Anybody want to baby sit? :hubba:


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 1, 2013)

I totally forgot about a buddy of mine had been talking about wanting clones for the summer way back and just so happened he called to say whats up and I asked if he ever got the clones. He hadn't, so I asked if he wanted all 7. He was blown away when he asked how much and I said free to a good home haha. Of course he offered to split with me at the end of the season. I feel way better now. Too much work and time to just go in the landfill.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 3, 2013)

I agree, I just gave away two white widow x big bud, and two skunk 44 clones to a buddy of mine for free cuz I was just gonna throw it out, so at least someone will enjoy them! He was happy as hell. He's gonna put em in his back yard!


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 7, 2013)

haha my buddy is as well. I'm giving him all of them except for the two autos. I find they don't do well outside at all and I'm curious how they smoke. They won't take long anyways.

One of my colas has lots of red hairs and they look like they are dying but the trichs are still clear. should I just not pay attention to the hairs?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 7, 2013)

It's natural for there to be some yellowing off of leaves at the end of flower, don't give it any nitrogen whatsoever. The plant is using up all of its resources at this point, what do you have 1 or 2 weeks left? The hairs turning red are an indication that maturity and end of harvest is here, however it's vital to wait til the trichs go cloudy, I like a little amber too myself. Be patient and at this point don't worry about yellowing, just keep feeding a mild late flower feed to them til the trichs cloud up.

Take a few samples of the sugar leaves off and take them out of the flower tent to some good daylight(6500k) light to check em, I even like to use anything black to look at them on, so the light doesn't play with your eyes or reflect white back at you, look at all the trichs and compare them, til you get used to seeing the difference it can be a bit tricky to tell. There will be some really clear ones and a couple cloudy at first, then more cloudy, and the ones that were cloudy before turn amber, that's when I like to pick! Hope this helps


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 1 week left. For the last week I've only been feeding micro and bloom. They got their last nutes yesterday. All water from here on out. The yellowing I was prepared for so it didn't worry me. All the hairs are white still and I can see through the trich's so I know it's not ready, but the top of one (only the top 3") and only on one cola, has all these red hairs that look dried out, yet the trichs on it are still clear. So I wasn't sure if I should just harvest that one top or not. I would take some pics but that whole security threat last week has me a bit paranoid.

I screwed up today on my green poison. I was trying to tie down my two tops and it split a little in the middle. I took a pipe cleaner and wrapped it around both tops to close the hole hoping it will heal. Not sure if there's anything else I should do? I was wishing I had some crazy glue to put around the outside.

They finally need some nutrients, and I got to thinking. Since they are auto's wouldn't they need a bit of bloom and meta k in there too?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 8, 2013)

Autos only changes when they flower, they still need the same nutes. I've split plants like that before, no worries, it will take some energy away from growing to fix itself but your doing the right thing, I always used blue painters tape, lol. I hear ya on the security thing last week, that's why I don't post pics, I'm too paranoid! Sounds like maybe that one cola is drying out on you, maybe mist it a ill, there should be a lot of red hair with one week left, you may still be a couple weeks out. I always keep up with the nutes, with organics there's no need for a flush. I've had better results feeding til the end.


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 8, 2013)

Ohhh good call. Thanks for the advice. I better get some bubbling as they will be hungry monday.

I looked at that one again today and it either shed the really crusty looking ones or they became less red. I'd say 30% of that one are red. All the rest still white.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 10, 2013)

Sounds good, they should start reddening up on you real soon. Especially if only 1 week left. Always take breeders recommendations with a grain of salt, if they say 8-10 week harvest, count on 10. Til you dial in the strain.


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea,they said 8-10 so I figured 9 would be when to start really looking hard. But in the last 3 days they have gone to partly cloudy. It looks like they are whitening in from the outer edges in. 

Tomorrow is the end of week 8. So I don't think 9 weeks will be too far off the mark. How much more do they rippen after the chop? Like say they are 40% amber and u chop by the end of cure how amber are they then.

Im prob gunna start chopping at different stages and keeping track of the chrichomes so I know for next time what I like.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 11, 2013)

The pistils will amber out but the calyx and the leaf should stay just how you picked, however exposure to light will degrade it further from THC to CBD and CBN.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't usually pay attention to it once I pick, just being careful how much light exposure it gets.


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 16, 2013)

I looked this morning and 95% have gone cloudy with the odd one still clear and only every so often an amber one. So I'm going to leave them till tomorrow, maybe tuesday if there isn't much change tomorrow and then they are going under the knife. They have gotten even more crystals in 3 days!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 16, 2013)

Sounds good, I like about twenty five percent or more amber! But I like the intense couch lock buzz, I cannot stand the anxiety of the uppity sativa buzz. Lol


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 16, 2013)

I like to do a couple days of 24 hrs complete dark, it seems to really pack on the trichome production, in a last ditch effort to catch some pollen, it believes death is eminent. He he he.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 16, 2013)

Post a new pic I wanna see those beasty ladies he he he!


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 17, 2013)

I was looking a bit more and I think they still need another few days. might try your trick of leaving them in the dark. Yesterday was feeding day but I didn't feed them so the buds wouldn't be as wet but they will need water if i leave them longer. Not sure if I should just feed them or only give them a little bit or not at all.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 17, 2013)

Feed em. It won't affect harvest.


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh I was under the impression that you ran a lower chance of mold if you let them dry out before the chop. With the way they are progressing right now I think they will still need more time. They went from clear to half cloudy in 3 days but that last half is taking it's sweet time. How much change do you normally see in 2 days after total darkness?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 18, 2013)

Dude you gots to show us some pics man  We need some bud porn


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 19, 2013)

ok ok calm down. lol

It doesn't look nearly as full in there since all the branches have fallen over. I have it setup so string holds some up and all the rest kind of lean against each other.

I saw a few more amber today but I did about 10 test spots and I think they will prob need another 2 days. I only get an amber every here and there and some are still mostly clear while others are still about 30% clear. 






I'll take more before I chop. I wish I had enough light in there to turn off the hps because they look much frostier. The camera wouldn't take any hell of a pic tho. I can't pull them out or thir branches will break for sure.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 19, 2013)

Dude they look great! With your mix of amber and clear and cloudy I'd say sat is a good chop day! You have a great harvest there man congrats!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 19, 2013)

It just seems frostier after a couple days of dark....to me, not sure if it really works, I just think it does, so it works for me! Lol


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 19, 2013)

I'd take a sample and quick dry it in the oven at 200 degrees or less, and try that **** out! If you like the buzz chop a couple and leave the others to go far a bit longer.


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 20, 2013)

Will def do a smoke test later on this morning as I just ran out. I was thinking Sat might be a good chop day too. I'm going to leave them in dark for 36 hours just cuz that works with my schedule lol

I was wondering if maybe I should just hang the branches directly in the tent rather than in the tub and then in the tent? I have all the stuff for the tub so it's no biggie to throw together.

Edit:
Just had a smoke. I checked the trichs after I cut it and most were still clear unfortunatly. I couldn't get to it before cutting it. It was a small one down low, but it did work. The buzz comes on slow and just keeps building. I had it in a pipe and it was very smooth, although I think that might just be cuz its so wet. But anyways, very nice uplifiting high. Put me in a good mood  but it definately wasn't done and I am getting a bit of a headache. I think these girls might end up going the full 10 weeks. (tuesday)


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 20, 2013)

Using your tent will work fine for drying. You'll get headaches from the chlorophyll, when burned it gives off a magnesium byproduct which stings in the throat and can give a small headache, but you get the idea of the buzz. Yeah the lower buds usually take a few days longer to mature, I will sometimes chop the top half of the plant and let the lower half go for a few longer to catch up, so to say! Ten weeks isn't unusual. There's lots of strains that go that long!


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 21, 2013)

Ya i'm not suprised at all. I had read other peoples bubblegum took 10 weeks as well. Since breeder said 8-10 I thought it would take 9 but I guess the highest number is probaby most correct!

I liked the smoke. It was actually a pretty cool trip, it did take a bit to get there though, and it took a decent amount of bud. But as I say very very smooth smoke which I've never gotten from greed weed before.


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 24, 2013)

The ladies took the chop today. I had them under 10/14 light for 2 days then 17 hours of dark and they had gone either all cloudy or some cloudy with amber.

I never knew how hard manicuring could be! what a pain. I had to watch 3 youtube videos to know I was doing it right and I still don't think I did a very good job. Some of my colas went purple which I thought was pretty cool.

I have the fan on as low as it will go, which seems to be pulling air through steadily but nothing crazy.

Before 
 After 


Will check back in with a final weigh in :icon_smile:  Now time to smoke some more of my hard work.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 24, 2013)

Well done sir, I bet you're a proud poppa. How's the green poison auto going, mines banging I'm gonna post a pic soon!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 24, 2013)

Freeze those clippings, you can turn em into hash. Or make butter and bake some cookies!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 24, 2013)

Buy some bubble bags online for about fourth bucks, it's worth it, I love hash. It knocks me down! Lol


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm not sure my buddy hasn't been back out to see them yet. they should be done soon I'll have to get him to send me a pic if they survived. 

I did put the clippings in the freezer. I wanted to make brownies but making oil seems way too hard so just gunna make budda and make this recipe for some non bake balls.

The smoke is amazing. As it dries it's starting to hit a bit quicker but it still creeps up about 5-10 min after. Very nice mix of body/head. The wife and I were rolling on the floor laughing playing heads up because we knew the answers but couldn't remember them at all lol Tastes really good and is very very smooth. Obviously not the final product but I like the way its going.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Sounds good man, I'm gonna be flipping 3 afghan kush, two skunk44, and one blue hash into flower tomorrow, taking clones off them tonight. Ill be moving north sept 1. So with all being 7-8 week flower times, ill be cutting it really close, the green poison auto should be done in like four more weeks. I'm traveling with a clone each of blue hash, afghan kush, skunk 44, Larry OG, lemon kush, bubblegummer, and two grown clones of white widow x big bud! Wish me luck, they'll be in a u haul trailer for 14 hours. Lol


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 26, 2013)

I had to jar my buds after only 4 days because they were getting crispy. I guess it was too dry in here but should be ok I guess.

I wish I had that many strains!! sounds so yummy. I can take those clones off u if u don't want to stress uhauling them :hubba: 

Good luck and safe travels!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks, I've been collecting for a while.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 26, 2013)

I also have fem seeds of dinafem white widow, purple Maroc, and Pakistan kush. Never tried to grow those yet!


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 27, 2013)

When are you going to pop those babies? I need more space for more strains! 

I have my buds sitting in the jars but with the tops off and they seem to be getting that crisp on the outside but squishy feeling again. I couldn't get the wide mouth mason jars with seals so I used the small ones. Took 36 of them even with squishing them in a bit.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 27, 2013)

When I get settled in ohio. Ill try and pop the white widow and the Pakistani kush right away. But the purple Maroc is a strictly outdoor strain,so ill wait til after winter to pop it.


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 27, 2013)

These buds seem very airy and aren't really closing up. Do they get better as they cure or is that just the way a sativa/indica cross would produce buds? Maybe I'm too used to seeing induca buds.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 29, 2013)

If there airy, it's probably just the genetics. They'll harden up a lil as they dry. but you only want to fill your jars to 2/3 full so you can shake em and move em around, otherwise you'll risk mold. Don't pack em full.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 29, 2013)

My buds come out hard as a rock, but I used the same method you did. Did you use hi brix? If not then that could be why. Molasses is a key in having healthy bud production.


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 29, 2013)

Not hi-brix specifically but I did use molasses and hi-brix.

I looked up pics on google for bubblegum buds and mine look exactly the same. When broken up they still break down nicely and theres lots of material, I just thought they would close up more.

I'm not sure if it's kosher to do a weigh in at this point but since the buds are dry I would assume that it won't change much, but I got 354 grams, or about 12.5 oz. Can't complain with 3 1/8 oz from each plant and .59 grams/watt and only a 2 x 3 space and my first true start to finish run. 

I made half a pound of cannabutter last night and I'm really excited to try it out! I didn't bake it first cuz I can't have the place stinking like that so I put it on high in the crock-pot with just the butter for 1 hour then placed 2 cups boiling water into the crock-pot and left it on low for another 6 hours. Not sure if the decarboxylating took place with those temperatures alone or not. Guess I'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah it should be fine I never decarboxylate when I make butter and it comes out dank every time. A ill trick to making the butter is washing it first to remove as much of the chlorophyll as possible, eliminating the green taste, its a trick the med patients who are sick from chemo use, so it's easier on their stomachs. Use cold water and a spoon to gently stir it and strain, do this like three times, or til the water isn't green anymore, don't worry, the THC is not water soluable so it's not going anywhere. Just be gentle when stirring so you don't knock precious thrichomes off. I do it every time, you can't even tell there's cannabis in it til it smacks you with the couch lock body buzz. Be careful eating, it's easy to eat too much. Give it an hour before you feel it. Many people have told me that not only are my cookies strong, but they're the best cookies they've ever eaten period, cannabis or not!


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 30, 2013)

After eating some cookies I must say this is my favorite way to enjoy cannabis. I have been ripped for hours and they taste awesome and I can't stop eating them lol

I'll have to try that trick. I didn't taste anything in the cookie but I bet if I used it on toast or something I would.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2013)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> Not hi-brix specifically but I did use molasses and hi-brix.
> 
> I looked up pics on google for bubblegum buds and mine look exactly the same. When broken up they still break down nicely and theres lots of material, I just thought they would close up more.
> 
> ...




Congratulations on a great first run.. good job.


----------



## WrEkkED (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks!

I'm pretty happy with it. Love the smoke! Haven't had a nice sativa buzz in probably 10+ years. 

Will be eating cookies all day long hehe :icon_smile:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jul 6, 2013)

So how's your green poison doing?


----------



## WrEkkED (Jul 8, 2013)

My buddy said it's getting really frosty and looks about half way, which is weird though because it's 10 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jul 10, 2013)

I know, mines doing the same. I figure its got three weeks left at least.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jul 13, 2013)

I just posted pics of my flower room, called a peek into my flower room week2. Go check it out. I finally figured out how to erase the exif and resize my photos, lol. It's the first time I've posted pics on here!


----------

